# Europa - Capitais :



## Carlos Dias (14 Nov 2006 às 19:07)

*Europa - Capitais : 19:00HS ( Londres )

Lisboa - Parc nublado  14°C
Madrid - Céu limpo  15°C
Atenas - Parc nublado 14°C
Roma - Céu limpo 12°C
Paris - Nublado 14°C
Londres - Parc nublado 13°C
Zurich - Nublado 12°C
Viena - Nublado 15°C
Munich - Nevoeiro 10°C
Frankfurt - Nublado  12°C
Berlin - Parc nublado 11°C
Helsinki - Encoberto 02°C
Estocolmo - Nublado 07°C
Oslo - Céu limpo -01°C
Reykjavik - Céu limpo -04°C
Moscou - Encoberto -01°C*


----------



## Carlos Dias (14 Nov 2006 às 19:28)

*Bem analisando esta lista ,nada de frio por enquanto a não ser na escandinávia....*


----------



## Breno (14 Nov 2006 às 19:36)

Aqui no Rio até os 15°C de Madrid já seria muito frio!


----------



## Carlos Dias (19 Nov 2006 às 18:50)

*Europa - Capitais : 18:00HS ( Londres )

Lisboa - Parc nublado  16°C
Madrid - Parc nublado  13°C
Atenas - Parc nublado 13°C
Roma - Céu limpo 14°C
Paris - Parc nublado 08°C
Londres - Céu limpo 09°C
Zurich - Chuva 09°C
Viena - Nublado 10°C
Munich - Nevoeiro 05°C
Frankfurt - Nublado 09°C
Berlin - Chuva fraca 09°C
Helsinki - Nublado 04°C
Estocolmo - Parc nublado 05°C
Oslo - Parc nublado 03°C
Reykjavik - Encoberto 03°C
Moscou - Encoberto -01°C*


----------



## tozequio (19 Nov 2006 às 18:52)

Temperaturas muito altas para a época do ano


----------



## Carlos Dias (19 Nov 2006 às 21:22)

tozequio disse:


> Temperaturas muito altas para a época do ano



*É verdade tozquio, já estamos em novembro e esperava mais frio...!!

Europa : 21:00HS ( Londres )

Lisboa - Céu limpo 15°C
Porto - Poucas nuvens 16ºC
Coimbra - Céu limpo 15ºC
Madrid - Parc nublado 10°C
Barcelona - Céu limpo 16ºC
Atenas - Parc nublado 13°C
Roma - Céu limpo 12°C
Paris - Céu limpo 06°C
Londres - Parc nublado 11°C
Amsterdam - Parc nublado 06ºC
Bruxelas - Céu limpo 04ºC
Zurich - Chuva fraca 06°C
Viena - Nublado 11°C
Munich - Parc nublado 05°C
Frankfurt - Nublado 08°C
Berlin - Nublado 09°C
Helsinki - Nublado 05°C
Estocolmo - Céu limpo 05°C
Oslo - Parc nublado 02°C
Reykjavik - Nublado 03°C
Moscou - Encoberto -01°C*


----------



## Carlos Dias (22 Nov 2006 às 00:03)

*
Europa : 11:00 PM ( Londres )

Lisboa : 16°C
Porto : 16ºC
Madrid : 14°C
Barcelona : 17ºC
Atenas : 14°C
Roma : 14°C
Paris : 04°C
Londres : 05°C
Amsterdam : 03ºC
Bruxelas : 04ºC
Zurich : 06°C
Viena : 09°C
Munich : 07°C
Frankfurt : 06°C
Berlin : 06°C
Helsinki : 05°C
Estocolmo : 07°C
Oslo : 05°C
Reykjavik : 03°C
Moscou : 01°C*


----------



## andre shimutz (22 Nov 2006 às 19:25)

Porém, estas altas temperaturas podem se traduzir numa posterior período frio.

aguardemo-lo.


----------



## Carlos Dias (25 Nov 2006 às 22:57)

*
Europa : 11:00 PM ( Londres )

Lisboa : 12°C
Porto : 10ºC
Madrid : 08°C
Barcelona : 14ºC
Atenas : 16°C
Roma : 12°C
Paris : 12°C
Londres : 08°C
Amsterdam : 11ºC
Bruxelas : 11ºC
Zurich : 08°C
Viena : 11°C
Munich : 03°C
Frankfurt : 13°C
Berlin : 11°C
Helsinki : 08°C
Estocolmo : 09°C
Oslo : 10°C
Reykjavik : -06°C
Moscou : 04°C
*


----------

